# Best of 2018



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

(Pic-heavy warning!)

Just a few of my favorite photos from 2018. I hope to have more in 2019!

*Winner-winner, chicken dinner! Biggest fish on the boat jackpot!*



























*the 15 minute hunt:*









*It's only cold if it isn't fun:*


















*Go faster!!*









*SLOW DOWN!*









*the new boyfriend:*



























*Jump!*









*This is boring....*









*Us:*


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That’s a great year!! Hopefully the next one is even better!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Stuff! That's what it's all about!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems to me that you'll get the Father of the Year Award for 2018!

Great stuff!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That new boyfried looks easy to deal with. Throw that bad boy in the fryer! That'll learn him. Well done!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great post. Thanks man!———SS


----------

